# Metal detector for ga clay?



## bearhunterj (Jul 21, 2014)

I am wanting to get into metal detecting and was wondering what machine would be the best for my area. I live in north GA where the ground is highly mineralized (red clay) and want to hunt civil war relics. I want a good one, I know it will pay for itself in time and don't want to  be disappointed or spend too much money on one that is not going to detect in the red clay. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 21, 2014)

How much you want to spend?minelabs are great detectors,tesoro are also great dtectors with out a lot of bells and whistles.
I would go to metal detecting forum like friendly metal detecting you will get a lot of info there.
I live in north ga also.i have minelab,whites and Tesoro and had a Garrett


----------



## bearhunterj (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks looking to get the most for my money. I have been looking at less than $500.


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 22, 2014)

bearhunterj said:


> Thanks looking to get the most for my money. I have been looking at less than $500.



a good rule of thumb is you'll get an inch of depth per every $100 bill you spend.

get one with a 'null' for mineralization.

lots of minerals in our soil.  if not, you'll be digging all day, finding nothing, due to 'phantom' readings.

trust me.  plus--check local pawn shops for bargains.  craigs list, too.


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 22, 2014)

You need manual ground balance for sure.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 22, 2014)

A lot of good stuff out there. I would look for something with manual ground balance, good discrimination, variable tone, and a digital read-out. Call the folks at Kellyco. They are experts and can put you in something in your price range.............or you can come to the show at the Cobb civic center Aug. 8th and 9th.


----------



## bearhunterj (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, I will check them out. Are there in models that ya'll recommend?


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 23, 2014)

and, before you go out hunting for civil war relics, make sure that you're not on gov't land.  best to visit your local historical society.  then do some research at city hall.  check property maps.  find who owns the land.  get written permission.

if you don't, you'll soon find out that these good ol boys up here don't like trespassers.  think arrest.  big fine.  confiscated detector and finds.

and, truth be known, up here...[i've heard rumors] that there's many a 'pot' field out there, or a working whiskey still, that i'm sure you don't want to stumble upon....

just be careful, and be quiet about your finds.

just a word to the wise..........


----------



## bearhunterj (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, but my family has plenty of land for me to metal detect on. Probably couldn't search all of it in a lifetime. I want have no trouble at all finding a place to detect. It just I don't have a metal detector.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2014)

biggsteve said:


> and, before you go out hunting for civil war relics, make sure that you're not on gov't land.  best to visit your local historical society.  then do some research at city hall.  check property maps.  find who owns the land.  get written permission.
> 
> if you don't, you'll soon find out that these good ol boys up here don't like trespassers.  think arrest.  big fine.  confiscated detector and finds.
> 
> .



That's why night vision goggles were invented.


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 23, 2014)

Where are you located I have three different detectors you can try.just shoot me a pm with contact info.and we can get together some time.


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 27, 2014)

Look on graigistlist there is Fischer f2 for $150,and a F2 with three coils pinpointer and sand scoop
For $300.there is also a at pro for $450 it is water proof and very good detector


----------

